# Hey kids, let's all play along with Mahler



## Mahler7

Ha, I'd like to... how could I go about this? It's no problem when I'm listening to The Clash or Bad Brains... I just pick up my guitar.

I've often though if I had a simple violin I could just hack in there and play along.

I'm not looking to get good or anything, just for fun.

Could you recommend an instrument... something that can be played quietly. Not something retarded like the recorder pls. I thought the violin, but am open to suggestions.

Something where I don't need to spend too much cash.

Thanks


----------



## GraemeG

Mahler7 said:


> Ha, I'd like to... how could I go about this? It's no problem when I'm listening to The Clash or Bad Brains... I just pick up my guitar.
> 
> I've often though if I had a simple violin I could just hack in there and play along.


This must be the post of the year, for oh-so-many-reasons.

Seriously, just wave your arms, conductor-style, and sing along.

simple violin... 

GG


----------

